# Tires Rub ON My F-250 W/810



## Kason & Riley (Sep 21, 2005)

My tires rub bad granted I have 305/70/17 MT/R. But they did not rub at all before 810 was installed. The tires are rubbing on the mount on the inside fender wall. I do not want to take the tires off, just got them a little over a month ago. Any ideas on what to do?

Thanks.


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

Kason & Riley said:


> My tires rub bad granted I have 305/70/17 MT/R. But they did not rub at all before 810 was installed. The tires are rubbing on the mount on the inside fender wall. I do not want to take the tires off, just got them a little over a month ago. Any ideas on what to do?
> 
> Thanks.


Take the 810 off and trade me for my western 8' ultra mount.
that should lighten it up enough.
I'll even deliver.


----------



## Kason & Riley (Sep 21, 2005)

Sorry just sold one. To buy the 810 tire rubber.lol


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

Kason & Riley said:


> Sorry just sold one. To buy the 810 tire rubber.lol


LOL, thats what I want to do. I just got a info. pack from Blizzard today. that got me wanting to switch, I would love to get one of them. I bet I could cut my per job time in half.


----------



## Kason & Riley (Sep 21, 2005)

I hope it will save some time. See if your dealer will take in your western in on a trade.


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

Kason & Riley said:


> I hope it will save some time. See if your dealer will take in your western in on a trade.


I was thinking of checking on that. or see what i could get out of it on E-bay.


----------



## Kason & Riley (Sep 21, 2005)

Good luck with that.


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

I know you like the larger Rubber, but would it not make sence to go with a smaller tire set for the Winter thatwon't rub and then enjoy the larger tires in the Summer?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

not to sound like a smart a$$ but, i think you already know you either need smaller tires (which work better anyways) or lift/strengthen the front end..


----------



## fulltiltwill (Aug 23, 2005)

I have an 00 K2500 with timbens. I run 295/75R16 nitto's they rubbed when I put my 810 on. Like you I just bought them a month ago so there is no way I am buying newer smaller tires. So I ended up cutting a little out of my fenders and front bumber. If you do it right you most people would never know.


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

What mount is it rubbing on? You might be able to put a spacre behind the tire.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Sounds like you need a lift kit, or smaller tires.
I think runnin the 810 will make you more money then the tires will. Just remember to maintain that 12.5 " to the center of the alignment pins if you make a tire or suspension change.
Todd


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

What year and engine is in your 250?
I have a 2000 350 PSD with "X" code springs and it had 305's when I bought it, and it has plenty of clearance, but I am also only running a 8' Western. Maybe a set of "X" code 350 springs would help you, but that depends on what year your truck is and your current springs. DO NOT space the wheels out farther, this will only exaggerate the stresses on your wheel bearings, etc. and cause things to wear out faster. The easiest solution is to run a smaller set of tires for winter, besides 305/70's are rather wide for plowing IMO, but they do look good.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

BNC SERVICES said:


> not to sound like a smart a$$ but, i think you already know you either need smaller tires (which work better anyways) or lift/strengthen the front end..


I agree, theres not much else you can do.


----------



## Kason & Riley (Sep 21, 2005)

It is hitting the new plow mount. The plow mount comes in on angle and attaches to the frame, close to my springs. I put the tires on for the snow. When I say rubbing thats not totally correct its taking chucks of rubber out of the tires. Do I put a stop payment on the check until we get this resolved?


----------



## KenG (Oct 31, 2004)

Are they rubbing only when the wheels are turned to full-lock? If so, you may be able to limit the steering travel. I am not farmiliar with the axle on a 2005 Superduty, so I don't know if it has steering-stops on the knuckles. If it does, you may be able to space them out a little. Obviously, you'd add to the turning radius of the truck doing this, but it's better than chunking tires.


----------



## Kason & Riley (Sep 21, 2005)

ZR7 Ken said:


> Are they rubbing only when the wheels are turned to full-lock? If so, you may be able to limit the steering travel. I am not familiar with the axle on a 2005 Super-duty, so I don't know if it has steering-stops on the knuckles. If it does, you may be able to space them out a little. Obviously, you'd add to the turning radius of the truck doing this, but it's better than chunking tires.


Thanks I'll check that out.


----------



## Kason & Riley (Sep 21, 2005)

They put the wrong mount on my truck. Their going to put the new mount on soon. 


Thank you guy's for your time.


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

I hope thay are going to replace the tire too.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Take a photo of the issue, I would like to see what you are describing. I have a customer with the same issue on his 05'.


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

I have a 99 Dodge with a Meyer and the inside rear corner of the tires touch some support arm of the plow mount when fully cocked. Does this with or without the blade weight on, but its only when fully cocked, and sounds worse than it is and is causing no visable tire damage.

I have barely over stock BFG All Terrains on.....


Im not concerned but if I had a new truck and plow I would be I suppose.


----------



## Kason & Riley (Sep 21, 2005)

I just got my computer working again today. Sorry for the delay . I will post pictures of the problem. They put on a 2004 mount and blizzard has a mount for 2005 f-250.


----------



## Kason & Riley (Sep 21, 2005)

I will try to get the pic's up. The new mount for the 05's is quite smaller no more rubbing.


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

dID THAY REPLACE YOUR TIRES?


----------



## Kason & Riley (Sep 21, 2005)

No they didn't.


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

I would talk to the manager if he will not do anything for you I would contact Snow-Way.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Got those pictures yet? I would really like to see the issue.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Kason & Riley said:


> I will try to get the pic's up. The new mount for the 05's is quite smaller no more rubbing.


Sounds to me like you have a fight on your hands with them.


----------



## Kason & Riley (Sep 21, 2005)

I can not get the pictures up their to large. I did a search on posting pictures. Still trying.


----------



## Kason & Riley (Sep 21, 2005)

3 Hour later and alot of lesson learned this better work. ( picture 1 )


----------



## Kason & Riley (Sep 21, 2005)

It worked unreal soon for your viewing pleasure here is picture 2.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Same situation here, thanks for the photos.


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

Kason & Riley said:


> 3 Hour later and alot of lesson learned this better work. ( picture 1 )


If you are running windows XP, this site has a super easy image resizer, goes right on your edit menu.
i listed in the power tools
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx


----------



## Kason & Riley (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks stumper1620 I will try that.


----------



## Kason & Riley (Sep 21, 2005)

Picture of new mount.


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

Kason & Riley said:


> Picture of new mount.


That looks like Quite a difference between the 2 mounts.
did that take care of the rubbing?


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

That looks better, Did you get anywhere with getting the tires replaced?


----------



## Kason & Riley (Sep 21, 2005)

Yes that took care of the rubbing so much better.


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

Thay should replace your tire or at least give you some thing in exchange, like plow wings or something like that.


----------



## Kason & Riley (Sep 21, 2005)

They did give me some money off, they beefed up my front end .


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

At least you get something out of it.


----------



## Kason & Riley (Sep 21, 2005)

Yea but not even sorry, they just played the blame game.


----------



## ctbman (Dec 21, 2010)

I have two superduty trucks.With 35's on both. One truck has a 2008 810 and tires rub on the push beam. If you can find a mount from a 99 or 2000 810 that will solve your problem the original frame is inside frame instead of outside it.I have the old style mount on the other truck and they dont rub.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Back from the archives............Thumbs Up


----------

